# Transitioning from camber to rocker camber ???



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

dont over think it ... itll be fine .. its like driving different cars, yeah cars handle different but its still just driving ... itll take a few runs to get used to it and youll be fine... as far as edge hold as long as you stay away from the pure banana shape that mervin signal and a few romes have you should be fine. never summers camber blend offers great edge hold


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2010)

Ya...don't over think it. You'll get the feeling for it right away.


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

Rocker camber?

all you have to do for that is use your current board and ride around with your hands up, extending your index and pinky fingers while bringing down your middle and ring fingers. 

Wow, my jokes are going downhill man...

anyway, you'll be fine with the transition to RC, its not bad at all, you might not even notice that much of a difference


----------



## mrpez (Jan 29, 2010)

ebs675 said:


> Will I still be able to carve on the SL-R


i dont know, can you still walk in running shoes?


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

id start out with taking your bindings off your old setup and putting it on the new one.... done all the steps into one step and all your questions answered. go RIDE IT!


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

easier to go from camber to rocker. it's cake.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

Regarding the ice question, while Vario Grip isn't supposed to be as catchy as Magnatraction, it's still supposed to help with ice, so you should be fine.


----------



## DBLdangerTILT (Oct 26, 2009)

1.) Difficulty varies per rider. For me there was a bit of a learning curve after making the switch. I would wash out a lot on landing spin tricks if I didn't land centered. Getting used to initiating the turns from between the inserts took some time too. Regardless, it was all worth it. 

2.) The board will handle it just as fine as your old board. Vario is highly overrated though. It is not as magical as people claim. 

3.) Yes. Probably better than your old stick.

4.) Having your face hurt from all the smiles. 

I'd get the evo instead of the slr if you want a stiffer freestyle deck. The twin shape of the evo would better suit park / freestyle. Get the SLR if you're going to "carve" and "charge" in the _midwest_ like you claim. What ever you do... size down some. A lot of people on here recommend boards too big.


----------



## sepdxsnwbrdr (Feb 5, 2010)

I've got a d.i.r.t. rocker and the only negative I've found is that you can't use your camber(obviously) to pump out more speed during turns.

Other than that...I can honestly say flat camber w/rocker is superior in almost every way. I have more confidence riding freestyle now, at 29 years old, than I did 5 years ago. I've been oozing steez and plan on focusing on park throughout the spring/summer, after spending the last few years riding trees/backcountry/steep&deep.

And magne is legit FWIW.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

mrpez said:


> i dont know, can you still walk in running shoes?


Possibly the best response for the month of March thus far!


----------



## Veccster (Dec 31, 2007)

Similar situation here and I'm also in the Mid-West (Seven Springs in SW PA). I rode camber for about 15 years and switched to rocker/camber recently (2010 NS EVO-R). I've had 2 trips to the mountain on the new board. 

1st time was in normal groomed conditions. Not too icy and the slopes were FAST. It took me a couple runs to really understand what was going on with the rocker between my feet. Not hard, just different. I spent the entire time carving and charging slopes to get used to the edges and feel of the board. It handled VERY nicely. Though 2cm longer than my old board, it felt shorter. I had very quick turns and it gripped like I have never felt before. It also did well in the chop and moguls. 

It also has a nice flex and is easy to hop, turn and butter. I haven’t had it in the park but I know it will perform nicely there too.

The only concern I have is that it grips too well. Maybe its because the EVO is flexy but when I dig in with a carve, it wants to send me off in the direction I am carving - as in it wants to carve sharper than what I want it to. Maybe thats the magnitraction or flex but it was odd at first. To get over that, you just need to know that it will want to do it. Easy to overcome. But the grip of those edges on ice was awesome. 

On my second trip, I had 2ft of fresh powder. I don't have experience with my old board in those conditions but the Evo handled it just fine. Stayed on top without much leaning back. 

I am glad I bought the EVO over the SL. I was most concerned about it’s ability to charge down a mountain with fast and tight turns. It handles those conditions nicely and put my concern to rest. 

Hope this helps.


----------

